# GT force - trade or adapt?



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

So, I got a GT force, and no trails really worthy of it. The roughest thing round here is the Don Valley, which is more about tech climbing than anything else. I had originally expected to travel a bit but.. yeahhhh. The frame is nice, but its a boat anchor on these trails. Very hard to climb on, very lazy geo.

Is there a way to refine, adapt, or mod the bike into a bit more trail territory, or should I just try to sell it and get a different frame (which based on todays pricing, will set me back $1000+ in the difference).

I already stole the fork for another bike (160mm lyrik) so a different new fork would also be needed (pike, revelation, domain, zeb, or another lyrik I can get for a fair price here, everything else seems a no go)


Any thoughts or mods, or just thoughts on what alternative frames to look at (27.5, ideally not carbon, with a BSA or T47 BB)?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Move to Quebec and get after those double-blacks.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Curveball said:


> Move to Quebec and get after those double-blacks.


hahaha

haha

ha

_cough_


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I looked up the specs and it's a pretty big bike if you're riding it on moderate terrain. You can make some mods like getting faster rolling tires...but the suspension travel is something you can't really get around. You're going to be doing more work for things like pumping the bike through turns. Where I ride doesn't have a lot of elevation or technical descending. The terrain is mostly rolling. I've ridden bikes with more travel than the 120mm that I use there and I can tell the extra travel makes the bike feel more sluggish than it needs to be. Long travel bikes feel good on open steep descents...but once out of their element...they just feel "slow".

If you like 27.5's...there are a number of 130 to 140 bikes then can fit the bill. Off the top of my head Ibis, Santa Cruz, Banshee all make some nice short-er travel 27.5 bikes.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> I looked up the specs and it's a pretty big bike if you're riding it on moderate terrain. You can make some mods like getting faster rolling tires...but the suspension travel is something you can't really get around. You're going to be doing more work for things like pumping the bike through turns. Where I ride doesn't have a lot of elevation or technical descending. The terrain is mostly rolling. I've ridden bikes with more travel than the 120mm that I use there and I can tell the extra travel makes the bike feel more sluggish than it needs to be. Long travel bikes feel good on open steep descents...but once out of their element...they just feel "slow".
> 
> If you like 27.5's...there are a number of 130 to 140 bikes then can fit the bill. Off the top of my head Ibis, Santa Cruz, Banshee all make some nice short-er travel 27.5 bikes.


Thanks. 27.5 is just cause I already have the wheels and the one 29er I had felt too big. (I ride size small usually, although the force is a medium)

I think the bikes you listed are too much money, but ill have to take a peak.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah the santa cruz 5010 is about double what I'm willing to pay 

It is very shiny though.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Look for a second hand frame. That's what I do. Either used or closeout. I don't need to be on the cutting edge of bike trends.

I'm patiently waiting for my $1200 Calling frame to show up on Pinkbike.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Ha, yeah, unfortunately right now people are asking over msrp for used junk. like i google the 5010 and its all pros closed used biked for $12000. (retail is 13k on that model and the dealer will probably sell a bit less)

On the bright side, i should get something fair for the gt force frame.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't know what price point you're in, but here's a really great option for what you're looking for.

Shred Dogg


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Curveball said:


> I don't know what price point you're in, but here's a really great option for what you're looking for.
> 
> Shred Dogg


2k cdn I think (that GG frame is more than the santa cruz 5010). Theres lots of frames in the range, but they are usually not available alone, just on 3-5k whole bikes. For ref, I paid $2500cdn for my force, all in with tax and delivery as a whole bike with sram NX and a lyrik select.

Great bargain, but of course if you don't ride it it is pointless.


----------



## Adrian The Terrible (5 mo ago)

smashysmashy said:


> So, I got a GT force, and no trails really worthy of it. The roughest thing round here is the Don Valley, which is more about tech climbing than anything else. I had originally expected to travel a bit but.. yeahhhh. The frame is nice, but its a boat anchor on these trails. Very hard to climb on, very lazy geo.
> 
> Is there a way to refine, adapt, or mod the bike into a bit more trail territory, or should I just try to sell it and get a different frame (which based on todays pricing, will set me back $1000+ in the difference).
> 
> ...


DVP is nice and all, you should check out jefferson off leslie and bethesda This might be good for the GT.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

I moved to hamilton actually. office is near don, but i dont even go there right now.
The stuff here is mostly easy blue trails, which are fun, but certainly not good for the GT.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, I found another lyrik for $579cdn and no one is buying the force frame, so I'm gonna put it all back together and see if I can manipulate it a little to make it a bit more friendly to climbing.

Weirdly I had put the 160mm lyric on my GT pantera hardtail and it actually rides amazing. So it isn't strictly the big travel that is bogging me down. Maybe I just need a rear shock with lockout?


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

So I was reassembling the force, and I noticed my rear wheel was out of dish. Put it on the stand and it was perfect. Went back and forth ad bit, and it turns out the rear end of my frame is twisted somehow. the wheel leans over to the drive side. With the old 2.35 tires I never noticed but with 2.8s it is glaring.

Now I'm trying to explain the issue to GT so they can warranty it. Not sure if its just the swingarm, or front end, or something else.

This should be really interesting...... sigh.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, interesting is one word.. stupid is another.

Putting a new rear tire bigger than the old one is a "modification" and voids warranty. (even though I never even rode it with said tire)

Yeah, no. Now I have to call them directly and try to get someone that has a clue...


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Moving right along.....

So what new frames for around 2k cdn can I get that is not made by a certain holding company?

I see the nuke proof reactor alloy - super deluxe ultimate shock
I see the vitus escarpe 27 - carbon with fox factory dpx shock in a very pretty british racing green

Got any links to other options? Most of the ones mentioned so far have been too expensive at least from the usual sources. Both of the above come in around $2300-$2400 cdn taxed and shipped.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

smashysmashy said:


> Moving right along.....
> 
> So what new frames for around 2k cdn can I get that is not made by a certain holding company?
> 
> ...


Your best bet is probably the Pinkbike classifieds. Banshee is a Canadian company that puts out some low key good aluminum bikes. I've seen some good deals on used ones in the PB classifieds. The V2 frames are plenty "capable" in todays LLS environment.


----------

